
Ask HN: Why no oxygen generator or oxygen electrolysis projects? - robocat
There seem to be heaps of focus on hacking together ventilators (perhaps of questionable value without nurses and support to use them.) Yet I’ve seen zero solutions for generating oxygen, which surely would be useful if we have too many respiratory patients...
======
thedevindevops
Disclaimer: Not a Doctor

But: I think the ventilators used in Coronavirus treatment use regular
(filtered) air and don't require an external oxygen supply

